# bellaire ducks unlimited banquet



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

April 27th thursday night is our fifth bellaire banquet, will have plenty of hunts , fishing trips, hunting and fishing packages, and plenty of good times!!! Call buzz 713 661 6264hm or 713 410 9407cl. thanks, call for any details, hope to see you!!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Sounds good. Is it all auction type deals?


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

hey fish if you come you will not want to leave, we have live, silent auctions!! cute girls, joey berwick on stage and lots of fun. Last year we have 6 hunts 3 fishing trips ,and 7 guns. looking forward to seeing you and your friends if any questions or info please call me at hm713 661 6264 or cl 713 410 9407, thanks buzz and mongo!!!!Plus tons of door prizes!!! also lots of the bucket raffles, good food and cool drinks!! thanks hope to see ya!!


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Joey on stage!!!! That would be a reason to go for sure. Maybe ill get lucky and win something. I hope to see you there! Joey said its a lot of fun.


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Wouldn't miss it. Sure glad yall went back to Thursday night.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey steel bring your kids and some money, we will take care of the rest. ha ha let me know when you need tickets!!! cl 713 410 9407 hm 713 661 6264.. thanks steel!!


----------



## bourbon3 (Sep 13, 2005)

Hey buzz is it at the same banquet hall? and will there be an old decoy on the live again, i collect them. thanks bourbon


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey bourbon we will have an old decoy just for you, make sure you bring your dad. Looking forward to seeing you on the 27th!!! later


----------



## duckslayer (Mar 25, 2006)

Please post the ticket prices, have a few friends who are trying to get the night off from the wife! Looking forward to the banquet.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Lookin forward to it Buzz......Eric and his fiance are planning on being there too.


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey triple f looking forward to seeing you there, the hunts and fishing trips are looking sweet!! the tickets are 40.00 for single 60.00 for couple and 15.00 for the greenwings (17 years and under). Tell eric he will be charged double!! thanks Buzz!!


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Hey Buzz, 
Whats this hear about a Camo 6 wheel marsh buggy raffle? From what i've heard sounds to good to be true.

E


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

we will have one there, tickets are 5dollars for one or 3 for 10 dollars, great story about that 6 wheeler, donated by the wife of a du chairman who had passed on. All money raised at the banquets all goes to du, win win for all!! looking to seeing you there, Buzz


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Hey steel i think it is green not camo, what the heck! see you on thursday!!


----------



## Tealman (Sep 20, 2005)

Picked up the rod laguna donated to the bellaire banquet and it is sweet!!!! thanks guys this is what it is all about, thanks again!!!!!


----------



## Benriggs (Oct 9, 2005)

That rod has my name all over it.


----------



## no2steel (Nov 14, 2005)

Ben 

I hear there are 8 HUNTS, 8 GUNS, and 3 Great Fishing packages on the Table.

Plus FOOD , DRINKS.

My Money's DOWN !!!


----------

